# Tempo and Tension Maximization For Advanced Bodybuilders



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When you’re just starting in bodybuilding, finding ways to overload your muscles and increase intensity is easy. Frankly, everything is an overload to a beginner. As you get more advanced, it becomes more challenging to continue the upward progression. It’s more or less universally agreed that the most effective method of progressive overload is adding [...]

*Read More...*


----------

